# Let’s see them vinyl setups



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw this post of the semour Duncan forum so I figured I see what you guys had . Here’s mine a Sears floor console running into a old Panasonic sa-ht70 .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. It's a budget vinyl system. I have about 1200 vinyls about a quarter of it bought in the last 5 years.
Mies i100 Integrated Amplifier with 40 watts per channel (it's the silver thing in the rack)
Pro-Ject Debut III with Pro-Ject 8.6 tonearm and Ortofon 2M Blue Moving Magnet Cartridge
Pro-Ject ACRYL-IT Platter
Pro-Ject Speed Box S
ELAC Debut B6 Speakers


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. It's a budget vinyl system. I have about 1200 vinyls about a quarter of it bought in the last 5 years.
> Mies i100 Integrated Amplifier with 40 watts per channel (it's the silver thing in the rack)
> Pro-Ject Debut III with Pro-Ject 8.6 tonearm and Ortofon 2M Blue Moving Magnet Cartridge
> Pro-Ject ACRYL-IT Platter
> ...


Yours looks nicer than mine lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yours looks nicer than mine lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL There are guys here who have audiophile setups. I'm sure at some point they will show up.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

My old setup was a Technics SA-5560, Acoustic Research 'woodie' turntable/Dual turntable and an AR3a (Acoustic Research) Improved speaker set. I don't have a pic of the turntables unfortunately. I'm happy with lossless + my modern Klipsch setup these days.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's mine. Chinese tube phono amp and main amp. Old '60s Thorens turntable









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bgreenhouse said:


> Here's mine. Chinese tube phono amp and main amp. Old '60s Thorens turntable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What amp is that? I'm curious.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Oldchen EL34

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Super basic. Volume adjustment, that's it. One thing is the louder you go the better it sounds.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bgreenhouse said:


> Super basic. Volume adjustment, that's it. One thing is the louder you go the better it sounds.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


My integrated amp is the same. Just volume control. Thanks I'll look into the amp.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

In the basement is my original setup from my late teens: A Marantz receiver (2220B I think), a Sony turntable with an Empire cartridge, Luxman CD and tape players, and a pair of JVC 10's. Still works fantastic.

In the backyard I have a Sony receiver and cd player (pool area), and Technics receiver (hot tub area). 5 pairs of Polk Atrium speakers cover the whole area. No turntable outside 😕


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Chito said:


> My integrated amp is the same. Just volume control. Thanks I'll look into the amp.


I got it from hifi-exquis.com, who were pretty good. They had it in stock in Montreal so quick shipping.

I might consider adding Bluetooth next time for some more optionality, and also headphones, but not too upset about it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My Marantz 6300 into Sansui a-100’s. (Oh& Sansui SS-20 headphones)


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have 2 setups. Office/guitar room ('my' only room) and the main family room

MAIN - Rega RP40 (special anniversary RP3), upgraded belt, sub platter, Dynavector 10x2 cartridge, Funkfirm Achromat, Rega MM phono stage and speed box; Monitor Audio silver speakers, Pioneer Elite receiver




















OFFICE - Pro-Ject Debut Carbon with Ortofon 2M Blue cartridge, Acryl-IT platter, Musical Fidelity V90-LPS phono stage, NAD 325BEE integrated amp, Monitor Audio RS1 silver speakers


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave B4 said:


> I have 2 setups. Office/guitar room ('my' only room) and the main family room
> 
> MAIN - Rega RP40 (special anniversary RP3), upgraded belt, sub platter, Dynavector 10x2 cartridge, Funkfirm Achromat, Rega MM phono stage and speed box; Monitor Audio silver speakers, Pioneer Elite receiver
> 
> ...


That collection though. “We’re not worthy “










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Everything belonged to my father and have been well maintained. I grew up with that sound so I hijacked the rig (not really) when I bought my first house...you know, more room, more toys. The Sansui still working A1, amazing.

One exception... I bought the Fluance myself.
Currently working on wheeled base / dolly for the cabs.

-Fluance RT-85
-Sansui AU-317
-Bic Venturi Formula 5 (needs new speaker)
-Bowers & Wilkins Rock Solid


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My neighbour is going to kill me . I have these speakers coming tomorrow. I love free things .


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

My ex bought me one of those turntables you can usb into a laptop or computer to put your favorite record onto a HDD. An Ion something or other. I think I recorded maybe 8 or 9 45's then it basically sat.....it's now collecting dust at my son's place.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is mine...










All my vinyl's are stored...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336796


My old one has the same arm setup . But has a different cartridge but one like yours would work on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Working on rebuilding a system around an old Yamaha receiver a friend gave me. In the meantime, here are throwback memories of days gone by..


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It’s all in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Upstairs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Upstairs.
> View attachment 337101


Is the quarter age appropriate? About '68 or so?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> It’s all in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the Victrola units like? I sold my LPs and system when I moved and was thinking of getting back into vinyl collecting, in an apartment sized fashion!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I run this into a Pioneer head and then into a pair of Energy towers. I also have a Bowers and Wilkens sub and surround speakers but I don't use them for vinyl.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

leftysg said:


> What are the Victrola units like? I sold my LPs and system when I moved and was thinking of getting back into vinyl collecting, in an apartment sized fashion!


Honestly for the price it isn’t bad . You might want to put a mat on it because it is plastic. The built in speakers are not great but you can connect it to a external speakers set .and mine was 73 after shipping I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy crap . This thing is crazy once it set up properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I ended up finding out both receiver and amp had a blown channel and I couldn’t have that now. So I went searching for just an amp or receiver and found a receiver or $80 and after talking to him I found out he had the matching tape deck and turn table. The turn table looks like new but needs a belt and needle but I’m fine with that . I ended up getting the whole setup included a pair of jvc speakers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have the turn table sitting in a pile of my other turn tables right now 








Do I have an issue yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Do I have an issue yet


Only when you start hitting the used record shops and kijiji ads. lol


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Only when you start hitting the used record shops and kijiji ads. lol


Lol facebook market place lol . Used my friend's phone

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My old Harmon Kardon amp developed a bad hum so I retired it and my buddy gave me a an old school Panasonic that another friend had given him. Good to be back at it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

MarkM said:


> My old Harmon Kardon amp developed a bad hum so I retired it and my buddy gave me a an old school Panasonic that another friend had given him. Good to be back at it.
> View attachment 338464


Cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I was given this cool Marconi player today


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

You'll be able to outfit my 80's primary school in no time!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave B4 said:


> You'll be able to outfit my 80's primary school in no time!


Yeah I’m gonna give a couple of turn table away  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. It's a budget vinyl system. I have about 1200 vinyls about a quarter of it bought in the last 5 years.
> Mies i100 Integrated Amplifier with 40 watts per channel (it's the silver thing in the rack)
> Pro-Ject Debut III with Pro-Ject 8.6 tonearm and Ortofon 2M Blue Moving Magnet Cartridge
> Pro-Ject ACRYL-IT Platter
> ...


There's no such word as "vinyls".
Quite a nice set up though.

Betty, did you post that over on Canuck Audio Mart?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

dtsaudio said:


> There's no such word as "vinyls".
> Quite a nice set up though.
> 
> Betty, did you post that over on Canuck Audio Mart?


Sure did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Found this on Facebook Marketplace just now. Memories.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 338601
> 
> 
> Found this on Facebook Marketplace just now. Memories.


My sisters had one of those and I had one of these.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Quick google search found one like my first ‘table


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> There's no such word as "vinyls".
> Quite a nice set up though.
> 
> Betty, did you post that over on Canuck Audio Mart?


Yup.


----------

